# Wife wants my friends insemination



## quartz (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi

For reasons which I shall disclose later I am unable tp pregnate my wife. Adoption is one option but she wants to give birth. I have sympathy for her since I am the one not able to biologically father a child.

She has decided to take insemination from a friend of ours. She will take penetration from him if need be she says.

What will be the long term implications of such an action , will you be kind enough to share your thoughts.

Many thanks.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I think she just want some strange a$$

theres a new thing call artifical insemination (test tube baby)

don't think I would be up for what she is sugestion.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Why can't you go to sperm bank ? Having another guy f1ck her isn't insemination, its cheating . It also means he will always be around as the father and the man your wife was/is sleeping with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd say artificial insemination or no go. Your wife having sex with another man is not a good idea imo at all.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Sperm Bank should be only consideration

They screen their donors pretty and an added benefit is the donor doesn't have to stick hi d*ck in your wife.

Sheesh!


----------



## profos (Apr 19, 2012)

quartz said:


> She has decided to take insemination from a friend of ours. She will take penetration from him if need be she says.
> 
> What will be the long term implications of such an action , will you be kind enough to share your thoughts.
> 
> Many thanks.


The short term implications are that your wife has no problem being screwed by your friend even though there are alternatives.

Whether or not that really has anything to do with her wanting to give birth is not what your asking so let's go to the long term implications.

Even if there's no foul play here (and I strongly suspect there is), you are going to hang out with a guy who screwed your wife and fathered your child and you're going to be ok with that?

I sure wouldn't be.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Even if you work around the moral and social issues, there is still lots of legal issues that need to be looked at.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Having a friend's baby can open a whole can of worms.

Having sex with said friend to get that baby is creepy!

Get a turkey baster.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

When I think of this case I can't help but remember this article I read once from Germany (similar story):
Comedians World: Hired to Impregnate Neighbor's Beauty Queen Wife; Fails after 72 "Sessions". Movie Worthy?

Sadly I think this legend might be true... either way yeah... just messed up.


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Your wife "deciding" to do this is completely unacceptable... that she could even be so willing to do something so humiliating and degrading to you is reprehensible. Did she even open up the dialogue to give you a say in the matter???

She attacked your manhood and used it against you by taking the delicate fragility of your infertility and used it as ammunition against you to suggest justification for infidelity. This is disgusting and immoral. No loving spouse would ever suggest putting their spouse in such a cruel disposition. 

She sounds heartless.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Browncoat said:


> When I think of this case I can't help but remember this article I read once from Germany (similar story):
> Comedians World: Hired to Impregnate Neighbor's Beauty Queen Wife; Fails after 72 "Sessions". Movie Worthy?
> 
> Sadly I think this legend might be true... either way yeah... just messed up.


LOL truth is stranger than fiction!


----------



## profos (Apr 19, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Get a turkey baster.


How would that work, I wonder?

Friend goes into bathroom with a container, jacks off into the container, sucks it up with a turkey baster, runs out of the bathroom, hands baster to wife who runs into bathroom sticks into her vj and squeezes the bulb until it's empty?

That would take a lot of practice, at which point you could almost say the wife and friend would be "masterbasters".


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

It works.


----------



## profos (Apr 19, 2012)

If someone came to me and said "my wife wants you to give her sperm so we can have a baby" I'd probably do it on 2 conditons

1- Some sort of legal form signed so she can't go after me to be the father for support issues at some later date.

2- If she's a hottie, she has to give my sperm the taste test, right from the spigot.

It's only fair.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I understand why you want give your wife the ability to go through birth however, what is being considered is NOT a good idea on many, many levels including all that have been mentioned. 

It is really creapy to have a freind father your child. I think this is wrong for her to expect you to be OK with. Regardless if penetration were required (although i thing there are move effective ways of impregnating her with his sperm) 

To strange and filled with pitfalls to be worth considering.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

And what if it she doesn't get pregnant the first time? How many times will you 'allow' her to have sex with him?
This is crazy. It needs to be done through an anonymous donor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

OP, there are too many emotional implications involved letting your friend have intercourse with her and he being the biological father of your child.
An anonymous sperm bank is the method any MD would suggest. 

Unless your doing this on your own and don't want to pay for medical procedures. Then I'd use the turkey baster method as suggested, just because she'll have to do it more than once.

:scratchhead:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I promise you that if they have sex and make a baby, they'll end up together.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

why not just invite 10 guys to have sex with your wife when she's ovulating? then you won't know which is the father and you can totally humiliate yourself to the fullest extent


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

btw- 

I thought that when Glen Close gave permission for Mary Kay Place to have sex with her husband, Kevin Kline for a baby was rather stupid too


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Quartz, put is this way... clinical insemination or even using a primitive tool like a turkey baster are practical means for receiving sperm to get pregnant. The goal is pregnancy, the means is sperm. *You don't need intercourse to achieve this goal.*

Intercourse introduces an entirely new level of emotional bonding to the situation by allowing orgasm and ejaculation to take place *in an intimate scenario*. This intimate scenario gets the physical chemicals in the body (like dopamine) going which *allows the two people to start formulating an emotional connection to each other*. It is laying the groundwork for your wife to become emotionally attached to another man and then continue this intimacy with him as a full-blown sexual affair down the road, because her dopamine highs from sex w/ him will allow her to become addicted to him eventually.

*I can't stress to you enough how bad of an idea this is.* You need a neutral form of insemination, preferably from an anonymous donor.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Even having the baby of someone you know ties you together.

No bueno.


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if she's already actively screwing the OM having an affair, and just trying to set you up for the fallout which she knows is already coming.

Maybe she's already pregnant by him and now scrambling trying to get you on board with this idea to cover her tracks.

I'm curious if you actually told her you were okay with this _stupid idea_ on how fast she would then announce to you that she was pregnant. A week maybe? I can see it now... "OMG honey, it really worked! I'm pregnant and it only took 1 week! It's a miracle!!!"


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Having a child together is a very intimate experience for a man and a woman. You really want your wife to share this lovely period of time with another man? It will bond them together forever. And where pray tell does that leave you?


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

I guess I had experience with this but I wasn't aware of it.
The two children born by my ex were fathered by two different guys. Somehow, I don't think I would have been onboard with the program had I been made aware of it.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Bottled Up said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if she's already actively screwing the OM having an affair, and just trying to set you up for the fallout which she knows is already coming.
> 
> Maybe she's already pregnant by him and now scrambling trying to get you on board with this idea to cover her tracks.
> 
> I'm curious if you actually told her you were okay with this _stupid idea_ on how fast she would then announce to you that she was pregnant. A week maybe? I can see it now... "OMG honey, it really worked! I'm pregnant and it only took 1 week! It's a miracle!!!"


this was pretty much what i was going to say.

i have to agree with EVERYBODY above me.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

This sounds like a troll post. Insemination is what a fertility doctor would recommend. You have seen a fertility doctor haven't you? And did he actually suggest that your wife actually boink your best bud?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Bad bad bad idea.

If this MUST be done then be certain the "donor" is anonymous.

I`d sooner adopt I think.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Worth checking out the OPs other threads ....


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

As others have said, your wife's a snatch.

To say it the way she said it, reeks of selfishness and lack of care for you. Like if she wants to, regardless of how you feel, she's going to get screwed and have a baby. She's going to do whatever it takes! Even if it hurts you!

Not the good groundwork for a marriage, let alone a new baby.

If she was really interested in having a baby, and having one with you, she would be approaching it much more delicately. Your marriage is on shaky ground if this is the tone, spouses need to put their relationship first if they want to succeed. That means partners come before kids. Sounds like she is willing to give you the finger as long as she has a baby. It's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## rundown (Mar 21, 2012)

Not a chance in hell. The second you bring a third party into your bed you are opening up pandora's box. Not wise in any way shape form or fashion. Find another way.


----------

